# Ivermectin overdose treatment



## Jama_Ali

My rabbit was suffering from body mites. I asked a doctor about the dosage of the Ivermectin that I shoud give to my rabbit. He told me the dosage is (0.5cm^3 to 1.0cm^3) by the syringe from a (10mg/ml) solution. My rabbit is lazy, suffers from lethargy, refuses to eat and doesn't poop.
What can I do ?
The vets - in my country - is not well equipped, but I will take my rabbit to him. I think they will not help me a lot  

Please help !!


----------



## JBun

The dosage you gave isn't translating correctly. How many milliliters (ml) did you give of the solution and how much does your rabbit weigh?

Ivermectin overdose can not be reversed. All you can do is provide supportive care in the form of fluids and syringe(no needle) feeding if your rabbit is alert enough to chew and swallow without difficulty. This needs to be continued until your rabbit is eating well on it's own. When syringe feeding, always do it slowly and carefully to allow the rabbit time to chew and swallow the food or water. If you syringe food or fluids too quickly into the rabbits mouth, this poses a greater risk of the rabbit aspirating the contents.

*If your rabbit is unconscious or too lethargic, DO NOT syringe feed anything as this poses a risk of aspiration of the contents.* If you have a vet that is competent enough to administer an IV correctly to a rabbit, then I would suggest having that done, as this will help your rabbit to not dehydrate, as well as the fluids helping to flush the medication from the body. If an IV is not possible, subcutaneous fluids from the vet may be helpful, ,but that will depend on how severe your rabbits condition is.

If your rabbit isn't extremely lethargic or unconscious, there is a good chance your rabbit will recover if you provide the necessary supportive care that is needed until your rabbit is completely better.


----------



## kate92

Hello, I'm Kate! I think my Netherland dwarf rabbit just had a reaction to ivermectin. He is very lethargic and I can understand that he is in pain. When he walks he walks weirdly and he cannot sit down for more than 10 seconds...he seems in pain and discomfort. I gave him some water but he won't eat anything. I am very worried. I treated him this afternoon and now it's midnight. Will he get worse? What should I do? Please any advice would be great. I love him so much...


----------



## JBun

You need to get your rabbit to a rabbit savvy vet right away. Ivermectin overdose cannot be reversed, but the vet may be able to give fluids and maybe some pain meds, to help support your rabbit while the ivermectin works out of your rabbits system. There is no way of knowing if it will get worse or not. It just depends on the amount of the overdose. If the ivermectin was applied topically on the skin, washing the area off where it was applied will help keep any more of the drug being absorbed.

http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/


----------

